# Best place to work



## amitkgupta_ca (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to know the best place to work in South Africa. Can anybody tell me at least 5 places.

Further, about cost of living. How much one should one expect minimum salary as a 10 years experienced Auditor.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

amitkgupta_ca said:


> I want to know the best place to work in South Africa. Can anybody tell me at least 5 places.
> 
> Further, about cost of living. How much one should one expect minimum salary as a 10 years experienced Auditor.


Contact the SA Institute of Chartered Accountants in Johannesburg.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

amitkgupta_ca said:


> I want to know the best place to work in South Africa. Can anybody tell me at least 5 places.
> 
> Further, about cost of living. How much one should one expect minimum salary as a 10 years experienced Auditor.


hmmmm 
1) JHB 
2) DBN
3) CPT
4) PTA

I guess with your kind of work u will get better job chances in JHB.

Best of Luck
Cheers
A


----------

